# [ADA/GTK-ADA] Scrollleiste für Textfeld



## Alex Duschek (25. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, dass hier jemand Erfahrungen mit GTK-ADA hat. Eventuell sind andere GTK Implementierungen ähnlich und jemand kann sich dazu äußern.

Folgendes Problem: Ich will ein Textfeld mit Scrollleisten haben, die funktionieren. Das bekomme ich nicht hin...

Meine GUI ist momentan folgendermaßen aufgebaut:
- Ich habe ein GTK Window (Main_Window)
- Darauf liegt ein GTK Scrolled Window (Scroll_Window)
- Darin befindet sich ein GTK Text (Text_Field), welches ich so eingebunden habe:

```
Gtk.Scrolled_Window.Add_With_Viewport (Scroll_Window, Text_Field);
```

Laut offizieller Doku sollten mir damit funktionierende Scrollleisten zur Verfügung stehen. Die Leisten werden angezeigt, aber wenn ich Text lade oder manuell eintrage, kann ich nicht scrollen (oder nur teilweise, warum auch immer), obwohl der Text größer als der Anzeigebereich ist. Die Scrollbalken sind deaktiviert.

Kennt sich damit jemand aus?


----------

